
Ask HN: When one wears AirPods, does it change how you interact with him or her? - mikemajzoub
When someone is wearing AirPods, does it change how you interact with him or her?<p>If you&#x27;re having a conversation with him or her? If you&#x27;re on the elevator or just passing him or her? If you&#x27;re waiting to cross the street together? If he or she is driving? Etc.<p>What I&#x27;m finding interesting about observing wearable tech entering our society is not only the classical Human-Computer Interaction (HCI) considerations, but also the Human-to-AugmentedHuman Interaction. Have you been noticing and thinking about this, too? I&#x27;d appreciate your thoughts!<p>Also, if you&#x27;re a regular AirPod user, have you noticed changes in how you interact with others or how they interact with you when you have the AirPods in?<p>Thanks!
Mike
======
whitepoplar
I own a pair of AirPods, but I judge others for wearing them. Something about
them just rubs me the wrong way. I feel embarrassed wearing them myself. None
of this is rational and I'm not sure why I feel this way.

